# Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?



## dosenelch (24. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wo liegen beim Wurfgewicht für verschiedene Schnurstärken die Obergrenzen, wenn man nicht riskieren will, dass die Schnur reißt? Irgendwo war mal von maximal 15 Gramm bei einer 0,16er Monofilen die Rede. Und das, obwohl die Rute selbst eigentlich mehr hergab.
Ich selbst habe auf meiner Rute (-28gr) eine 0,20er monofil. Welches maximale WG würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## pike-81 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Moinsen!
Der Schnurdurchmesser oder besser die Tragkraft sollte sich am *Zielfisch* orientieren. 
Hängergefahr oder Hindernisse im Drill können aber auch eine Rolle spielen.
                                              Das WG der Rute richtet sich nach dem *Gewicht des Köders* oder der Montage. Große Spinner und Wobbler brauchen allerdings verhältnismäßig schwerere Ruten, weil sie bei der Führung Druck aufbauen.
Wenn mir beim Auswerfen mal die Schnur gerissen ist, dann nur weil mir der Bügel bei der Stationärrolle umgesprungen ist (hab inzwischen die Bügelfeder bei dem Model ausgebaut), oder weil ich einen Backslash bei der Multirolle hatte.
Petri


----------



## Cheffkoch (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Moin also ich habe Ruten mit 8-15 gr. Wurfgewicht und 16 ner Monofile!! An den Ruten werfe ich bis zu 35gr. Spiros ohne Probleme!!
Grüße Cheffkoch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Es kommt immer drauf an wie man auswirft. Bei manchen Angelarten kann man auch eine Schlagschnur verwenden. Ich bin sicher, das ich mit ner 0,20er auch 100g Bleie ohne große Probleme werfen kann.


----------



## Merlin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Über was redet Ihr da eigentlich |kopfkrat


----------



## Bruce Payne (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Huhu dosenelch,


für Deine Rute (<=28g Wurfgewicht) würde ich Dir natürlich zu einem Wurfgewicht von 28g raten. |supergri
Ich vermute, daß Deine Rute allerdings auch mit Ködergewichten von 28g *  1,11 = ~31g noch umgehen kann, da in der Regel das aufgedruckte (optimale)  Wurfgewicht nur etwa 90% des tatsächlichen (maximalen) Wurfgewichtes beträgt.

Das maximale Wurfgewicht einer Schnur lässt sich jedoch meiner Meinung  nach nicht wirklich bestimmen, da dieses nach meinem Dafürhalten auch  von der Vorstreckung der konkret verwendeten Schnur, der Aktion/Rückstellkraft der Rute, dem angewandten Wurfstil und bestimmt noch einem Dutzend anderer Faktoren beeinflußt wird.

Wenn Du etwas zum Rechnen haben willst, kann ich Dir nur folgende  Faustformeln an die Hand geben, die ich meiner Erinnerung nach aus einem alten  Beitrag Andals im Blinker-Forum habe (Achtung: Alle nachfolgenden  Formeln waren wohl ursprünglich nur für die Verwendung mit gespliessten  Bambusruten gedacht - die Aussagekraft für moderne Composite-Ruten ist  daher zweifelhaft!):

1.) Die maximale Schnurtragkraft sollte etwa das Fünffache der Ruten-Testkurve betragen.
2.) Die Testkurve in lbs einer Rute entspricht deren maximalen Wurfgewicht in oz (und damit dem maximalen Ködergewicht).

Für Deine Schnur bedeutet dies:
Schnurtragkraft [lbs] einer 0,2mm-Schnur lt. Platil: 4kg / 0,453592370kg = ~8,82lbs
Testkurve [lbs] einer optimal geeigneten Rute: ~8,82lbs / 5 = ~1,76lbs
Maximales Wurfgewicht [g] einer optimal geeigneten Rute: ~1,76 * 28,349523125g = 50g
Optimales Wurfgewicht [g] einer optimal geeigneten Rute: 50g * 0,9 = 45g

Und für das Beispiel der angeführten 16er Leine:
Maximales Wurfgewicht: ((2,7kg / 0,453592370kg) / 5) * 28,349523125g = 33,75g
Optimales Wurfgewicht: 33,75g * 0,9 = 30,375g

Wie Du siehst, sollte eine Monofile mit einem Durchmesser von 0,16mm  deutlich mehr als die genannten 15g vertragen können; mit dem 35g-Sbiro (zzgl. des  eigentlichen Ködergwichtes) ist die Schnur aber laut diesem  Rechenmodell überfordert - daß Cheffkoch damit allerdings keine Probleme  hat, beweist nur, daß sich Ruten und Schnüre seit den Zeiten der  gespliessten Bambusstecken weiterentwickelt haben und die o.g.  Faustformeln nicht mehr als eine grobe Richtschnur sein können.


Mfg,
dP


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das ich mit ner 0,20er auch 100g Bleie ohne große Probleme werfen kann.



Dann wirfst Du aber wie ein Mädchen  ! Mit 100 Gramm knall ich Dir ne 30-35er durch...und ne 22er ist an nem 30er Mefoblinker schon mehr als grenzwertig und nur kontrolliert zu werfen. Ruckartiges, aggressives Werfen führt zum Abriss...

Nach Deiner Theorie könnte man mit 25er ohne Schlagschnur in der Brandung angeln...viel Spaß #q !


----------



## Matu1986 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

ich hab genau das gleich Problem aber etwas anders Formuliert.(Oh mein Gott,klingt  das falsch).Ich Versuchs mal so Shakespeare Matchrute 3,9m.Dort steht drauf 6lbs und Max reel line 2,7Kg.Ich schließe also aufgrund der Werte darauf das ich für die Rute eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von max. 2,7Kg verwenden soll. aber ein WG hab ich nicht.
das die 6lbs. die 2,7Kg sind weiß ich...Ich würde ungern ausprobieren und die Rute killen.Was glaubt ihr was die Rute verpackt oder wenn es einer weiß wäre es sogar noch besser.
Und bis dahin Petri


----------



## Katteker (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

*Alle Theorie ist grau...*

Und außerdem ist der Ansatz völlig falsch.

Das Wurfgewicht hilft, die Rute einzuschätzen. Das ist aber seeeeeehr grob. Und ja, du kannst mit der WG 25g Rute auch 100g werfen, nur nicht sehr weit und nur vorsichtig.*

Die Schnurstärke richtet sich nicht nach dem Wurfgewicht, sondern entweder nach dem Fisch, den ich fangen möchte, oder nach der Abriebfestigkeit. z.B. kann es sein, das ne 25er locker für die Zielfische ausreichen würde, ich aber z.B. mehr Abriebfestigkeit benötige und daher eine 40er fische. 

Eine Formel, ala "mit ner 25er kann ich max. 80g werfen", gibt es nicht. Macht auch keinen Sinn.

Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Rute, Rolle, Schnur müssen zueinander passen.

* Wer jetzt hingeht und mit seiner Flitsche mit 25g WG mit 100g Blei voll durchzieht ist selber Schuld und soll sich bitte nicht über den Rutenbruch beschweren. Danke...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dann wirfst Du aber wie ein Mädchen  ! Mit 100 Gramm knall ich Dir ne 30-35er durch...und ne 22er ist an nem 30er Mefoblinker schon mehr als grenzwertig und nur kontrolliert zu werfen. Ruckartiges, aggressives Werfen führt zum Abriss...
> 
> Nach Deiner Theorie könnte man mit 25er ohne Schlagschnur in der Brandung angeln...viel Spaß #q !





Man kann ja auch mit einem leichten Unterhandwurf werfen wenn man nicht weit raus muss Klar wenn ich voll durchziehe reisst bei nem 100g Blei auch locker ne 30er. Aber theoretisch gehts.....


----------



## dosenelch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

*OT:*

Ich habe ein paar Pilotkugeln geschenkt bekommen und will sie jetzt mal zur besseren Bisserkennung aufs Vorfach ziehen. Die Dinger hatte ich vorher allerdings noch nie. Sie sind alle auf Draht gezogen und oben guckt der Draht als Schlaufe heraus. Wie zieht man die Teile am besten auf?


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

schnur durch die drahtschlaufe, beide teile der schnur festhalten und pilotkugel vom draht auf die schnur ziehen.
genau so wie mit den silikonstoppern.

antonio


----------



## Matu1986 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Richtig wie Schnurstopper werden die gehandhabt...Wie stark ist den das Vorfach so ab 16er und drunter fangen die Dinger an zu rutschen wenn Sie Nass sind,ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dann wirfst Du aber wie ein Mädchen  ! Mit 100 Gramm knall ich Dir ne 30-35er durch...!


 

Moin, wie machst´n das denn?
#c
Hundert Gramm hab ich des öfteren an einer 30er hängen, wenn es mit Köfi weit gehen muss, sicherlich auch mal ein paar Gramm mehr. 
Und glaub mir, ich zieh das VOLL durch, wenn es die Rute erlaubt. Das mache ich nun seit mehr als 20 Jahren so und nie ist mir ne Schnur dabei gerissen.


----------



## antonio (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

mit ner brandungsrute geht das ganz fix nur mal so als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Interessante Diskussion, und doch gerade etwas verfahren. :m

Wie man das ausrechnet, also welches Gewicht als Wurfkörper an welcher Rute mit welcher Geschwindigkeit am Endpunkt am Wurffinger ankommt, und welche Kräfte dabei auftreten, das weiß ich im Moment auch nicht genau. Die reingesteckte Kraft, erwirkte Beschleunigung und die dann im Köder enthaltene Energie aus Köder_Masse mal erhaltene_Beschleunigung sind sicher dabei. 
Geflecht/Dyneema müßte eigentlich noch exakter bei Grenzlast und besonders ruckartigen Würfen abplatzen, da eine ausgleichende Elastizität fehlt.

Ich weiß aber noch gut, dass es arg grenzwertig war und nur vorsichtig ging, einen 21g Vicke7Spöket Type an einer 0,18mm Mono mit guten 3kg Tragkraft  (incl. Knoten) richtig beschleunigen zu wollen. Wenn der Finger nicht rechtzeitig öffnet und/oder der Wurf nicht weich genug ausgeführt wird, fliegt der Köder. 
Mit 10g darf man voll. da passiert nichts.

Wenn ich früher mal vergessen hatte, bei einem typischen 30g Effzet an einer ca. -70g 3m Rute den Rollenbügel zu öffen, dann flog trotz recht elastischer und extrem abrissfester 30er Mono (gute 6kg incl. Knoten) der Blinker auch mit ca. 3m Schnur weit außer Sichtweite, verflog sich min. 200m bis er selbst hoch in der klaren Luft nicht mehr auflösbar war; weggebeamt, scheinbar kam da auch nichts mehr runter. :q

D.h. es treten durchaus Belastungskräfte bis in den mehrere kg Bereich auf, und die Schnur kann platzen, selbst ohne Rucke, Bügelumklapper usw.

Auf jeden Fall macht die Rute, deren Länge, deren stabile Straffheit und Schnellkraft, das Ködergewicht, die Schnurtragkraft, wahrscheinlich auch die Schnurelastizität, und dann vor allem der Werfer mit Wurfstil und abrufbarer Wurfkraft eine Menge aus. Wer die Power nicht bringt, der kann auch keine Schnur durchschmeissen.


----------



## Bruce Payne (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Huhu!


Bevor Mißverständnisse auftreten und jemand auf die Idee kommt, daß die Formeln aus meinem vorherigen Post den einen, richtigen Wert liefern... sorry, Fehlanzeige!

Wie Katteker schon richtig bemerkte ist alle Theorie grau und die Schnurstärke situationsbedingt (Gewässerbedingungen, Zielfisch, Ruteneigenschaften) je nach Bedarf nach oben oder unten hin anzupassen - doch von welcher Schnurstärke geht man zunächst einmal aus?
In diesem Punkt hat mir der o.g. Rechenweg allerdings - so antiquiert er auch heute sein möge - bislang recht brauchbare Ausgangswerte geliefert; man darf sich dabei zumindestens einigermaßen sicher sein, die Rute beim Auswurf im Rahmen der Herstellerangaben voll durchziehen zu können, ohne einen Köderverlust durch Ruten- oder Schnurbruch befürchten zu müssen.

Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus hat mich folgende Bemerkung stutzen lassen:


Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber noch gut, dass es arg grenzwertig war und nur vorsichtig ging, einen 21g Vicke7Spöket Type an einer 0,18mm Mono mit guten 3kg Tragkraft  (incl. Knoten) richtig beschleunigen zu wollen. Wenn der Finger nicht rechtzeitig öffnet und/oder der Wurf nicht weich genug ausgeführt wird, fliegt der Köder.
> Mit 10g darf man voll. da passiert nichts.


Darf ich interessenhalber fragen, welche Art Rute Du dabei benutzt hast (aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf eine lange Spinnrute mit schneller Spitzenaktion und hohem Wurfgewicht tippen)?



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich früher mal vergessen hatte, bei einem typischen 30g Effzet an einer ca. -70g 3m Rute den Rollenbügel zu öffen, dann flog trotz recht elastischer und extrem abrissfester 30er Mono (gute 6kg incl. Knoten) der Blinker auch mit ca. 3m Schnur weit außer Sichtweite, verflog sich min. 200m bis er selbst hoch in der klaren Luft nicht mehr auflösbar war; weggebeamt, scheinbar kam da auch nichts mehr runter. :q


Hihi, das wiederum wundert mich eher nicht: Ein geschlossener Rollenbügel hat nunmal eine etwas andere "Aktion" als eine federnde Rutenspitze.
Aber lass' Deinen Blinker beim nächsten Orbitalwurf bitte Grüße an meinen Futterkorb ausrichten, der sich auch irgendwo da oben 'rumtreiben dürfte... #h

Zusammenfassend darf man also behaupten: Die Gesamtzusammenstellung muß stimmen.
Diesbezüglich habe ich jedoch auch eine Frage: In welchem Verhältnis sollten Spulen- und Schnurdurchmesser bei einer Monofilen im Mittel zueinander stehen?


MfG,
dP


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus hat mich folgende Bemerkung stutzen lassen:
> 
> Darf ich interessenhalber fragen, welche Art Rute Du dabei benutzt hast (aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf eine lange Spinnrute mit schneller Spitzenaktion und hohem Wurfgewicht tippen)?


Stimmt, Rute auf Blank Harrison VHF 3,20m -30g, real eher -45g. Die ist schon derbe schnell.

Die Crux mit den aufgedruckten Wurfgewichten ist ja, dass die mal auch erheblich darunter liegen, mal viel zu hoch, d.h das aufgedruckte WG schwankt bei aktuellen Ruten zwischen 50% und 200% des real machbaren WGs, das ist für den 5fach Faktor schon arg viel. So hat manche -100g Rute nur machbare -50g, andere mit -28g sind aber -56g gut nutzbar. Das macht es noch schwieriger.

Wenn man das obere WG der Rute einigermaßen genau weiß, scheint die Formel mit mindest_schnurtragkraft = 5*testcurve(in_lb) gar nicht verkehrt, und die testcurve(in_lb) ergibt sich aus dem WG geteilt durch die oz zu ca. 30g (28,34g). Eine -60g = 2lb Rute soll so mindestens 10lb = ca. 5kg Schnurtragkraft haben, ich denke das passt schon als Daumenregel. Mit Geflecht auf sehr schnellen Ruten hab ich eher so 15lb = ca. 7,5kg drauf, und da reißt nichts ab. (also 7,5 fache)
Die lange -45g Rute braucht das aber auch, einfach weil länger, zackig schnell und manchmal sehr stark gefeuert. (also 10 fache)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*



Bruce Payne schrieb:


> Diesbezüglich habe ich jedoch auch eine Frage: In welchem Verhältnis sollten Spulen- und Schnurdurchmesser bei einer Monofilen im Mittel zueinander stehen?


0,25mm zu 50mm (Standarddurchmesser 4000er Shimano und Ryobi/Arc) :m

d.h. der Spulendurchmesser 200x größer.


----------



## Bruce Payne (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo, Nordlichtangler!




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Stimmt, Rute auf Blank Harrison VHF 3,20m -30g, real eher -45g. Die ist schon derbe schnell.


Hui, trotz Deiner Einschränkung, daß die Rute "derbe schnell" sei: Ich hatte eigentlich noch wesentlich schwereres Gerät erwartet (eher so im Bereich <=~70g optimales Wurfgewicht). Vielen Dank für den Einblick!



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Crux mit den aufgedruckten Wurfgewichten ist ja, dass die mal auch erheblich darunter liegen, mal viel zu hoch, d.h das aufgedruckte WG schwankt bei aktuellen Ruten zwischen 50% und 200% des real machbaren WGs, [...].


Du hast Recht: Die Daumenregel "optimales Wurfgewicht = 90% des maximalen Wurfgewichtes" ist bei den Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten moderner Blanks in keinster Weise mehr aufrecht zu erhalten - daß die Hersteller dabei lustig mal das optimale, mal das maximale Wurfgewicht als obere Grenze auf die Rute drucken lassen, tut da nur sein übriges (ich behaupte einfach mal frech, daß die Angaben tatsächlich etwas mit dem Produkt zu tun haben ).

Was mich interessieren würde: Wie ermitteln die Hersteller eigentlich das jeweils aufgedruckte Wurfgewicht respektive die Schnurklasse?
Ein normiertes Verfahren, das in die Angabe aller drei Werte (minimales, maximales und optimales Wurfgewicht) mündet, wäre in meinen Augen jedenfalls ein sinnvoller Dienst am Kunden - nicht zuletzt, weil deren Angabe in Katalogen und Online-Shops es vereinfachen würde, die Rute vorab auch ohne Möglichkeit des "Begrabbelns" genauer einzuschätzen.
Und bevor ich von irgendwem Beschwerden höre: Nein, ich behaupte nicht, daß das eine das andere ersetzen könnte; nur liest sich die Katalogbeschreibung von Ruten nahezu immer gleich - eine verläßliche Min./Max./Opt.-Wurfgewichtsangabe wäre da meines Erachtens ein nicht ganz so butterweiches Entscheidungskriterium.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit Geflecht auf sehr schnellen Ruten hab ich eher so 15lb = ca. 7,5kg drauf, und da reißt nichts ab. (also 7,5 fache)
> Die lange -45g Rute braucht das aber auch, einfach weil länger, zackig schnell und manchmal sehr stark gefeuert. (also 10 fache)


Da ich mir damals beim Bespulen um dieses Thema eigentlich noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht hatte, habe ich interessenhalber gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut: Auf meinen Geflecht-Ruten (Spinnruten) verwende ich ebenfalls Schnüre mit einem Faktor von ~7,5 - auch auf einer straffen 3m-Rute hatte ich damit bislang noch keine Probleme.
Die stattdessen aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus aufgezogene monofile Alternative hätte demgegenüber einen Faktor von ~6,5 gehabt.


MfG,
dP


----------



## Bruce Payne (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo, nochmal!




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 0,25mm zu 50mm (Standarddurchmesser 4000er Shimano und Ryobi/Arc) :m
> 
> d.h. der Spulendurchmesser 200x größer.


Danke für Deine Antwort!

Noch eine Frage: Wie verfährst Du bei geflochtener?


MfG,
dP


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Die kleinsten Spulen, die ich die letzten Jahre gefischt habe, sind 45mm im Durchmesser. Das ist 2000 Ryobi/Arc - wie 2500 Shimano. 
Da geht auch noch gut eine 0,18mm bis eben über 0,20mm Monofil. Mit den dünnsten Geflechtschnurfabrikaten 008-010-012 funktionieren diese Größen super, kleinere Rollen mag ich nicht (mehr).
Als Standard ist aber die 4000er auf den stärkeren Ruten, auch mit Geflecht diverser Stärken und einigen Monos 0,18mm bis 0,25mm
Da die Spulen günstig sind, kann ich für eine Rolle auch 5 Spulen vorsehen und mit ans Wasser nehmen, was den Einsatzbereich riesig groß macht.
Eine dicke Schnür für große Köder behindert an einer sowieso zu starken Rute den Einsatz kleiner Köder. Durch den Wechsel auf eine dünne Schnur passend zu den kleinen Ködern funktionert die starke Rute viel besser mit eingewechselten kleinen Ködern am unteren Wurflimit.


----------



## Bruce Payne (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Hallo, Nordlichtangler!




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die kleinsten Spulen, die ich die letzten Jahre gefischt habe, sind 45mm im Durchmesser. [...] Mit den dünnsten Geflechtschnurfabrikaten 008-010-012 funktionieren diese Größen super, kleinere Rollen mag ich nicht (mehr).



Damit ergibt sich ein Verhältnis Schnurdurchmesser:Spulendurchmesser von 1:375 bis 1:562,5 - als Faustregel für Geflochtene darf man also vielleicht von einem ~400fach größeren Spulendurchmesser ausgehen.
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!


MfG,
dP


----------



## Relgna (29. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

* Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke? 
Von mir nochmals hochgeholt.
Ich habe heute meine Brandungsrute 4,5m mit 100-250 gr mit einem 200gr Birnenblei (hatte ich ebend) an einer geflochtenen Cormoran Corastrong 0,28 18,2 Kg belastet um das Auswerfen zu üben, und die Schnur ist mir 2 mal gerissen.
Wieviel Last tritt denn da auf wenn man das Gewicht beschleunigt ???
Oder anders gefragt was für ein Gewicht ist dann im Ernstfall wenn es an das Fischen geht das höchste was man mit solch einer Schnur werfen kann um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Gruß
Lullu
*


----------



## Pippa (29. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

..........


----------



## Relgna (30. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

Danke Pipa, war Heute nochmals üben und beim 4 mal genau das gleiche wie Gestern aber Heute habe ich als ganz neuer Anfänger schon etwas mehr mit bekommen beim Ablauf der Gänge, und zwar bin ich an den Schnurbügel gekommen und dadurch wurde das Blei natürlich abgebremst und wenn dann noch die Bremse zustark zu ist ......das wird es gewesen sein denn die weiten 30 Würfe gingen sehr schön und reibungslos von statten.
Danke und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Pippa (30. November 2014)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht für welche Schnurstärke?*

..........


----------

